# Campus Police Officer I (One or More Positions)



## DD4486 (Jan 24, 2017)

Quinsigamond Community College Job Posting: Campus Police Officer I (One or More Positions)
*Quinsigamond Community College:*

QCC was established in 1963 to provide access to higher education to residents of Central Massachusetts. Since the early 60s, enrollment has grown from 300 to over 13,000 full and part-time day and evening students served. QCC offers over 70 associate degree and certificate career options in Business, Health Care, Technology, Liberal Arts, and Human Services. Additionally, over 137 credit and 300 noncredit courses are offered online, and a wide variety of non-credit courses, workshops, and seminars are available through the Training and Education Center located in downtown Worcester. In addition to the main campus, the College provides additional programs in Southbridge, at the Senior Center in Worcester (Hospitality & Recreation Management), and at Burncoat High School (Automotive Technology).
*Job Description:*

GENERAL STATEMENT OF RESPONSIBILITIES:
Patrol campus buildings, grounds and adjacent areas of the College; enforce State laws as well as the rules and regulations of the College; deliver confidential/sensitive material; perform related work as required.

SUPERVISION RECEIVED:
Campus Police Officers report to the Chief of Campus Police.

SUPERVISION EXERCISED:
None.

DUTIES AND RESPONSIBILITIES:
1. Patrols the buildings and grounds of the College and adjacent areas on foot or in a patrol vehicle to ensure the security of buildings and grounds and to guard against trespass, theft, damage to property, fire and injury to individuals.
2. Maintains order amongst visitors and students; directs traffic and parking of automobiles; provides information as needed.
3. Exercises police powers in the detection and apprehension of law violators; investigates accidents and complaints using a Community Policing Model.
4. Transports college documents to state agencies and other locations as required; safeguards and transports moneys to banks.
5. Performs police duties at plays, dances and other functions.
6. Prepares reports on investigations conducted and noteworthy incidents occurring during tours of duty; Passes on all important information regarding incidents that happen on tour of duty to relief officer. Attend daily shift roll call.
7. Checks water and stream lines, monitors boilers for proper operation and reports malfunctions to proper authority.
8. Operates such equipment as two-way radios, radio-telephone interconnect, facsimile machines, base stations, emergency and medical equipment and office machines.
9. Cooperates and shares information with related agencies.
10. Determines whether violation has occurred and what course of action to follow (e.g., arrest, warning, call for assistance, etc.); interrogates suspects.
11. Determines course of action to be taken in emergency situations.
12. Assesses road conditions to determine need for snow removal and sanding.
13. Locks or unlocks doors, gates, etc. Performs security related duties when needed.
14. Recommends protective measures to prevent vandalism, fire or other hazardous situations.
15. Perform other duties consistent with Massachusetts Department of Personnel Administration Classification Specifications for Campus Police Officer I.
16. Carries on his/her person a departmental issued firearm while on official duty, and attends required trainings on its use.
17. Maintains a current License to Carry (LTC).
18. Actively supports the teaching and learning process; practicing honesty and integrity in and out of the classroom; strives to create and support a student-centered environment while fostering academic innovation and excellence.
19. Works actively with other areas of the college to ensure a spirit of college wide collaboration, collegiality, civility, and teamwork. Respects the function of dissent in an academic institution while advancing a collegial atmosphere of campus collaboration.
20. Embraces the ideals of diversity and inclusiveness and support the equal rights of all people by advancing the understanding and appreciation of differences including age, race, gender, ability, religious convictions, socio-economic status, ethnic heritage, or sexual orientation.
21. Provides flexible, responsive and high quality service to all, be they students, community, or staff, and continuously assesses processes and procedures and revising accordingly.
22. Performs other duties as assigned.

*
Requirements:*
MINIMUM QUALIFICATIONS:
1. Knowledge of the principles and correct usage of the English language including grammar, punctuation and spelling.
2. Some knowledge of police procedures and practices and fire prevention methods.
3. Some knowledge of law of arrest and criminal procedures in lower courts.
4. Some knowledge of guarding procedures.
5. Ability to maintain student discipline, deal with the public, recognize fire hazards and to walk long hours alone, indoors and out, under varying climatic conditions.
6. High School Diploma or GED equivalent.
7. Possession of a current valid Massachusetts Class D Motor Vehicle Operator's License.
8. Appointee must be eligible for appointment as a Special State Police Officer under chapter 22C, Section 63 of the Massachusetts General Laws undergoing an extensive background investigation and CORI Check.
9. Ability to successfully pass the Massachusetts State Police Academy medical examination, pre-screening (which includes a physical endurance testing) and successfully complete the Special State Police Recruit Academy as prescribed under the MGL chapter 22C sec.63. Failure to meet the entrance requirements or to successfully complete the course of training shall result in dismissal or, for lateral appointment within the bargaining unit, return to previously held position in accordance with the AFSCME Agreement.

Note: Must pass a required pre-hire medical exam and, upon hire, must pass a police entry level psychological screening. Must also qualify for a LTC with the city or town of residency within 6months of employment.

PREFERRED QUALIFICATIONS:
1. Working knowledge of the building and grounds of the College and of its rules and regulations.
2. Ability to speak Spanish and/or Vietnamese.
3. Experience in a College Policing atmosphere exercising a community oriented philosophy.
4. Completed full time Campus Police Academy and/Reserve MPTC Academy.
5. First responder/ CPR / EMT certified.
6. Associate Degree in Criminal Justice or related field.
7. Certifications as an instructor in areas of defensive tactics, firearms, or first responder.
8. Current LTC with the city or town of residency.
*
Additional Information:*
SALARY/HOURS:
$804.43 per 40 hour week. Position is 11:00 p.m. to 7:00 a.m. including weekends. Full-time benefited position.
*
Application Instructions:*
TO APPLY:

Applicants should visit our website http://www.QCC.edu for information about our college and must apply online by *February 5, 2017.* Successful applicants will be required to complete a Criminal Offender Record Information(CORI/SORI) request. Bilingual persons are encouraged to apply. Quinsigamond Community College is an equal opportunity affirmative action college supporting diversity.


----------

